# MSM texting etiquette in Argentina



## tenballax

I just visited a friend (whom i haven't seen in 7 years) in Bs As. While we were together he was constantly checking his phone for new messages and texting back. To me this indicated that he was bored by me, and I felt it was kindof rude. He told me this meant nothing and was completely normal behavior in Argentina. So I ask other twenty-something Argentines, is texting while you have company visiting, and texting at dinner, and checking your phone every fifteen minutes normal, or an indication that you are seeking entertainment? Hope this doesn't sound like a silly question. Input appreciated.


----------



## mari.kit

hello..ten!
first, here in our country its SMS (short message service), i'm not sure if its same w/ MSM in Argentina..
Anyhow, i just want to share my opinion {if i may }. When one is in the company of friends or anybody, i think its impolite if you keep on checking your cellphone every now and then... it also shows that you dont like their company or bored w/ them. My father does not allow txting during dinner coz, it shows you dont respect the food (or the 'graces we received.') 
But nowadays, as we live in a fast-phase world, we do two things at the same time... so we can still accomodate other workload, in that way things are done on time.
since we are talking about "etiquette".. then its impolite.


----------



## socrates

Hello everyone!...
Soy Argentina y lo que dices es VERDAD...se esta convirtiendo en un fenomeno. Pareceria que ya no se puede vivir sin los SMS...
Hace 2 años atras solo algunos "afortunados" tenian celulares (y solo de los modelos mas viejos, por el costo del celular en si y de su mantenimiento). Pero desde el 2003 comenzaron a "invadirnos" las empresas de telefonia celular...compitiendo entre si y llenandonos de propaganda, comerciales y ofertas. Para hacerlo resumido hoy dia _"no existis"_ si no tenes un celular...(asi se diria aqui). Actualmente resulta dificil contactarse con las personas por telefono fijo...es mas...creo que si te piden tu telefono ya no das el de tu casa sino el del celular. ¡A mi me pasa con mis amigos! Con algunos no sabemos los numeros de telefonos de las casas..solo conocemos el celular. 
Es que adquirir uno es cada vez mas sencillo y las ofertas hacen que el costo mensual sea muy bajo....SABEN QUE!??? mientras que estoy escribiendo esto (estoy en el trabajo) hay dos compañeros mios hablando de CELULARES!!! de la facturacion y del credito que les queda! se quejan de su compañia telefonica!!! y hablan de que modelo se compraron hace unos dias!!...les digo: es un FENOMENO. 
Actualmente tambien los chicos tienen celulares...Yo me pregunto: ¿para que?...yo no le encuentro mucho sentido...10 años y ya tienen celular propio!!! 
En el colectivo, en la cena, en el trabajo, en la casa...siempre hay algun celular sonando alertando de una llamada o de un mensaje de texto. Y estos ultimos son una invasion (al ser mas economicos que una llamada son doblemente utilizados)....
La verdad es que es un tema tan extenso!....Espero no haberlos aburrido...
En fin...yo creo que ya es "demasiada" tecnologia...entre los SMS, el mail y el MSN ya se ha perdido el contacto cara a cara con las personas...pero es el HOY....y habra que aceptarlo o hacer algo para cambiarlo..no?

Aqui les pongo unos links de unas notas que salieron en un diario local...

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/07/10/conexiones/t-1011057.htm

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2005/07/16/sociedad/s-04815.htm

Saludos!!!


----------



## Phryne

Hola Sócrates!

 La masividad de los celulares es increíble en todo el planeta, no sólo Argentina. En mi facultad (en EEUU) por ejemplo, la gente entra al salón charlando por el celular, y sale charlando por el celular. Yo muchas veces me pregunto dónde quedaron las relaciones de persona a pesona que se suelen dar luego de una clase y que lleva a que te conozcas! Si no fuera por la necesidad de pedir material o hacer grupos de tanto en tanto, no conocería a nadie. Es realmente una pena. 

De todas formas, tenballax pregunta si en Argentina se considera "guaso" o "de mala educación" hacer esto. Yo creo que sí. No importa cuán normal pueda ser mandarse mensajitos, interrumpir una charla o cena con lo que fuere, mensajes, llamadas sin importancia, o darse vuelta y mirar para otro lado, para mí no son aceptables. El problema es que sí es normal verlo y que tu amigo lo haga no significa que se esté aburriendo. Pero a mi parecer no deja de ser una mala costumbre.





			
				socrates said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!...
> Soy Argentina y lo que dices es VERDAD...se esta convirtiendo en un fenomeno. Pareceria que ya no se puede vivir sin los SMS...
> Hace 2 años atras solo algunos "afortunados" tenian celulares (y solo de los modelos mas viejos, por el costo del celular en si y de su mantenimiento). Pero desde el 2003 comenzaron a "invadirnos" las empresas de telefonia celular...compitiendo entre si y llenandonos de propaganda, comerciales y ofertas. Para hacerlo resumido hoy dia _"no existis"_ si no tenes un celular...(asi se diria aqui). Actualmente resulta dificil contactarse con las personas por telefono fijo...es mas...creo que si te piden tu telefono ya no das el de tu casa sino el del celular. ¡A mi me pasa con mis amigos! Con algunos no sabemos los numeros de telefonos de las casas..solo conocemos el celular.
> Es que adquirir uno es cada vez mas sencillo y las ofertas hacen que el costo mensual sea muy bajo....SABEN QUE!??? mientras que estoy escribiendo esto (estoy en el trabajo) hay dos compañeros mios hablando de CELULARES!!! de la facturacion y del credito que les queda! se quejan de su compañia telefonica!!! y hablan de que modelo se compraron hace unos dias!!...les digo: es un FENOMENO.
> Actualmente tambien los chicos tienen celulares...Yo me pregunto: ¿para que?...yo no le encuentro mucho sentido...10 años y ya tienen celular propio!!!
> En el colectivo, en la cena, en el trabajo, en la casa...siempre hay algun celular sonando alertando de una llamada o de un mensaje de texto. Y estos ultimos son una invasion (al ser mas economicos que una llamada son doblemente utilizados)....
> La verdad es que es un tema tan extenso!....Espero no haberlos aburrido...
> En fin...yo creo que ya es "demasiada" tecnologia...entre los SMS, el mail y el MSN ya se ha perdido el contacto cara a cara con las personas...pero es el HOY....y habra que aceptarlo o hacer algo para cambiarlo..no?
> Saludos!!!



Just in case you don't understand Spanish, *tenballax*, I'll say it in English. I do think it's rude to text message or check your phone every minute if you are with somebody else. When I visit my family in Argentina, and I hang out with my cousins, the two of them consistently text message their friends in the middle of our conversations! Bare in mind that I see them once a year. Regardless how normal it might be, or how often people do it down there, I still feel it's as rude as making an unimportant call, or looking the other way. 

Saludos


----------



## Mitcheck

hi ten, 
Yeah, it is really impolite to keep on staring on the cellphone to check for the SMS when you are with your friends. However, here in the Philippines it is already a trend so we are used of having friends who constantly stare on it. At times I, myself is doing the thing. hehehe.


----------



## Rayines

Comparto con Sócrates y con María José.


----------



## tenballax

Socrates-

I can't read spanish yet.  I will take a course this coming semester so that all my future adventures down to argentina are hopefully less stressful.  However, in the meanwhile, I'm not able to read what you wrote.  Is someone able to translate please??


----------



## Mitcheck

Ten,

_Comparto con Sócrates y con María José._

It means: "I share with Sócrates and Maria Jose."

I am hoping this will make sense.


----------



## ILT

Well, I also think it is rude, but as with everything, context is key.  Does your friend telecommute?  If that is the case, then he has to check on his mobile for work-related stuff, and that is the prime thing.  I telecommute myself, and when I go on a personal errand during the morning or early afternoon, I will be checking on my mobile every few minutes, to make sure that my boss doesn't think I'm slack during work hours.  Of course, my friends now about this, so they are very forgiving, at least I can be with them!

However, during off-work hours, I leave my mobile alone unless it rings, and then sometimes, depending on what I'm doing, I just let the voice mail pick up the call.  Or I just take a quick look at the message and if it's not important I just answer it later.

As I mentioned, I think context is key.


----------



## Vanda

I think this is a behavior - a bad one -  spread everywhere. Here you see everybody stuck on their cell phones in buses, streets, classroms, even theaters and cinemas, well - you mention it. I hate being talking to a person and this person is checking their messages, answering calls.... Nothing is more important than a telephone call or a message! It´ll come a time , it has come already, when you have to send a MSM to person beside you if you want to call his attention to you. And then we ask ourselves why  people don´t bond anymore!


----------



## astronauta

I don't think it's a silly question, some people (unless it's work related and they let you know) are just plain rude and excuse themselves by saying "everyone is doing it".

I think it depends on the person, I am not in Argentina, but in Europe there is sms fever.

What I have experienced with my friends is that during a visit or dinner together, they MAY look at a message, depending on the importance, they will ignore or send a quick reply and say "excuse me for one second". If we are at a formal get-together some will entirely ignore them and just check when going to the wc or to the kitchen...

During coffee or just a stroll together it is not unusual that people look at messages and respond to them but not without the customary "sorry" and never so constantly that the conversation becomes a monologue.

I think that your friend was being rude, and you should tell him/her how you feel; I honestly don't see something so pressing that you have to sms non-stop while seeing your friend after a long time. 

This is exactly what happened when mobiles became so popular, and people just had to draw the line; there are movie theatres and restaurants all over Europe that are built to block cell signal because it just became unmanageable.


----------



## socrates

tenballax said:
			
		

> Socrates-
> 
> I can't read spanish yet. I will take a course this coming semester so that all my future adventures down to argentina are hopefully less stressful. However, in the meanwhile, I'm not able to read what you wrote. Is someone able to translate please??


 
Sorry Tenballax! i'm  not a very good writer in english!! I'm learning  I understand almost everything but it's dificult for me to write what i am thinking... 
...Can someone tell tenballax my idea?... Thanks in advance...!!!  

Con respecto a si es o no "polite" yo creo que no lo es para nada...una cosa es hablar por necesidad, porque justo necesitas responder o enviar un mensaje o llamar y otra muy diferente es hacerlo de gusto y menos que menos cuando tienes en frente a una persona que te esta hablando..lo encuentro de muy mala educacion.....PERO no quita que esto sea visto de esta manera...estoy segura que tu amigo no quiso ofenderte, solo que aqui, y como en otras partes como hemos visto, es muy comun y es "cosa de todos los dias"...no creo que tengas de que preocuparte, tu amigo debe estar muy contento de haberte tenido como visita!!!  

I'm gonna try in english:

I think it isn't polite send SMS all the time, and less when you're speeking whith someone!!...BUT...i also think that your friend didn't want to make you feel bad!! (it doesnt sound very good, sorry!! )...

Bye!! saludos!....


----------



## everything

socrates said:
			
		

> Sorry Tenballax! i'm  not a very good writer in english!! I'm learning  I understand almost everything but it's dificult for me to write what i am thinking...
> ...Can someone tell tenballax my idea?... Thanks in advance...!!!
> 
> Con respecto a si es o no "polite" yo creo que no lo es para nada...una cosa es hablar por necesidad, porque justo necesitas responder o enviar un mensaje o llamar y otra muy diferente es hacerlo de gusto y menos que menos cuando tienes en frente a una persona que te esta hablando..lo encuentro de muy mala educacion.....PERO no quita que esto sea visto de esta manera...estoy segura que tu amigo no quiso ofenderte, solo que aqui, y como en otras partes como hemos visto, es muy comun y es "cosa de todos los dias"...no creo que tengas de que preocuparte, tu amigo debe estar muy contento de haberte tenido como visita!!!
> 
> I'm gonna try in english:
> 
> I think it isn't polite send SMS all the time, and less when you're speeking whith someone!!...BUT...i also think that your friend didn't want to make you feel bad!! (it doesnt sound very good, sorry!! )...
> 
> Bye!! saludos!....



This is my attempt at translating what socrates wrote in her latest post (i have highlighted it in red):

-----------------

With respect to whether or not it's "polite", i really don't think it matters. It's one thing to do it out of necessity because you really need to reply or send a message or make a call at that very moment, but it's a completely different thing to do it because you feel like it, and it's even less polite when you've got someone in front of you who is talking to you...i find that really ill-mannered/rude...BUT don't go thinking that this is how it would be seen generally...i'm sure your friend wasn't trying to offend you, it's just that here, just as it is in other places, it is very common and its just another thing of "everyday life"...i don't think you need to worry, you're friend must be very happy to have have had you come visit him.

-----------------------

i may have misinterpreted some of what she said though.


----------



## Reili

I really hate when I'm talking with someone and he or she stop chatting with me to see what's new on the celular phone, and the worst is when is said "oh, sorry I need to go" and you just stay like a stupid. However everybody has a cel phone I still reject to get one!


----------



## everything

This is my attempt at translating socrates' original post:

I'm Argentinian and what you say is TRUE...it's becoming a phenomenon. It's as if one can no longer live without SMS...2 years ago only a few "lucky" people had cellphones (and only the oldest models, because of the cost of the cellphones themselves and because of their maintenance). But since 2003 the cellphone companies have started to invade us... competing amongst themselves and filling us with propaganda, commercials and special offers. In summary, nowadays "you don't exist" if you don't have a cellphone...(as some might say over here).

These days its difficult to contact people by landline...i think that if someone asks for your number you no longer give them your house one but rather your cellpone number. It's happening to me with my friends! for some of them we dont know their house-telephone numbers, just their cellphone numbers.

The thing is, acquiring a cellphone is now getting easier and easier, and the offers available mean that the monthly cost is very low. While i'm writing this (i'm at work) two of my colleagues are talking about CELLPHONES!!! about their "facturación" [sorry i dont know what this spanish word means] and about how much credit they have left! they're complaining about their phone company!!! and they're talking about the latest model they bought a few days ago...i'm telling you guys it's a PHENOMENON.

Now kids even have cellphones...i ask myself "what for?".....i dont think it makes much sense...10 years old and they already have their own cellphones!!!

On the bus, at dinner, at work, at home...there's always some cellphone ringing to inform about a call or a text message. And those texts really are an invasion (being cheaper than calls, people use them twice as much)

This is really such a huge topic!...I hope i haven't bored you....

To end...i think there's already "too much" technology, what with SMS, email and MSN we've already lost a lot of face-to-face contact with people...but that's how things are TODAY...and you've got to accept it or do something to change it..right?

Saludos!!!

------------------------
phew!


----------



## Phryne

Hola everything!

facturación = invoicing

saludos


----------



## meili

Hi MJ,
Can it also be:
facturacion - billing invoice
(?)


----------



## Fernando

First of all, I must say that mobile phones are a GREAT invention, as every farmer knows... or anyone whose car has decided to stop working.

Said this, It is quite unpolite not to pay attention to the people who is in front of you, just because you are expecting a call/a message. 

As an old man, I am quite inmunized, but I know some (female) friends of mine who, as teachers, have been in close contact with EVIL teen environment and have been infected. So, I have from time to time the following (message) conversation:

She: R U going out?
Me: Y-e-[where is the damned s] s
(...)
She: When?
Me: W-h-a-t a-b-o-u-t [the numbers, how can I write a number???] 20 30 ?
(...)
She: Later
Me: W-h-a-t a-b-o-u-t [the numbers, how can I write a number???] 21 30 ?
(...)
She: OK. Where?
Me: J-a-z-z-a-n-o-v-a? [the name of a bar in Madrid]
(...)
She: Prefer other
Me: C-a-f-é d-e l-o-s a-r-t-i-s-t-a-s? [another bar]
(...)
She: Who call Peter?
Me: Y-o-u?
(...)
She: no u who the car
Me: e-x-c-u-s-e m-e? w-h-a-t d-o y-o-u w-a-n-t t-o s-a-y?
(...)
She: i meant you call peter. which car are we using? [you 'feel' her offended because of my incompetence even via message]
Me: M-i-n-e [I learnt the lesson]
(...)
She: i prefer mine [No, I did not]. call anne? [her ugly (in every sense) friend]
Me: M-a-y-b-e s-h-e i-s b-u-s-y
(...)
She: checked?

Finally, two euros poorer, severely angry and having lost half an hour, I call her, we argue for a while and I go with Peter to Jazzanova using his car.


----------



## astronauta

hahahahah, that is quite good Fernando!!

I only use it when I don't want people to hear what I'm saying (Oh who's my pooky-mooky-moo????) like in the metro or my lunch break and when I'm traveling (cheaper than calling).


----------



## socrates

Thank you Everything! you did a great job whit my translation!...
I hope everyone had understood what i wanted to say!!!... 

Gracias Everything, hiciste un buen trabajo con la traduccion!!
Espero que todos hayan entendido lo que quise decir!!! 

Saludos. 
Bye!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

tenballax said:
			
		

> I just visited a friend (whom i haven't seen in 7 years) in Bs As. While we were together he was constantly checking his phone for new messages and texting back. To me this indicated that he was bored by me, and I felt it was kindof rude. He told me this meant nothing and was completely normal behavior in Argentina. So I ask other twenty-something Argentines, is texting while you have company visiting, and texting at dinner, and checking your phone every fifteen minutes normal, or an indication that you are seeking entertainment? Hope this doesn't sound like a silly question. Input appreciated.


 
I think that the best guideline to follow is plain old fashion etiquette regardless of "trend" or not.  It is one of my pet peeves to have friends, family member etc, at dinner and have, specially the younger members, on the cellphone while the rest of us are at the table.  I really believe your friend should have given you the courtesy of his attention while you were visiting and attended only those calls that were work related.


----------



## panjandrum

This is a simple question of very basic courtesy. 
Unfortunately, very basic courtesy is disappearing.
But there are still a few of us left - who will ignore the SMS messages until the conversation ends - and will ignore phones ringing until the conversation ends. Why should someone at the other end of a piece of easy-access technology have priority over someone who has taken the trouble to be here in the room with me?


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

panjandrum said:
			
		

> This is a simple question of very basic courtesy.
> Unfortunately, very basic courtesy is disappearing.
> But there are still a few of us left - who will ignore the SMS messages until the conversation ends - and will ignore phones ringing until the conversation ends. Why should someone at the other end of a piece of easy-access technology have priority over someone who has taken the trouble to be here in the room with me?


 
To those of us who still keep practicing basic courtesy, let's hang in there!

Maybe, it will become the next trend, someday again.  

I'm all for technology, I depend on it for my livelihood.  However, nothing can compare to those precious moments spent with those you love the most.

Let's hang in there!


----------



## tenballax

Wow, thankyou everyone for your thoughts.  I feel much better, and so much less insulted... even if the concensus was that he was being rude to me.  I don't think he realized it at all.  I'm glad to know most people out there feel the same way about it I did.  Socrates, what you wrote was very sweet.  Thanks!


----------



## meili

Hi tenballax!

I, too, is guilty of such rudeness!  But I am going back to the trend of not being rude.  Actually, I think I'm back.

I haven't realize that by looking at your cellphone for a newly arrived text message is rude:  I went out with a male friend the night he came back from Japan - we were having the best times of our lives talking and eating and recalling about the past and making plans for the future.  I must admit that during those times I was looking and checking and peering over my cellphone.  It didn't bother me a bit for he doesn't say anything.  The next time we met I was doing the same thing.  Until our nth meeting, he was so stressed from work back then, I remember, and then my phone rang.  I apologized and said my excuses.  Upon my return, he told me softly that he just wanted to talk.  He told me that my attention is divided and that I was disoriented.  I really felt ashamed.  Bad manners I got there.

As Pan said:


> Why should someone at the other end of a piece of easy-access technology have priority over someone who has taken the trouble to be here in the room with me?


 
Well, we got over it.  Now when we meet, or other friends, I usually turn off my phone or keep it in silent mode, to avoid dividing my attention.  Sometimes we joke around:  When anyone of us receives a message or a phone call and replies to them, we also grab that time to reply to our own SMS and/or call.


----------

